# viper 5901 two vehicle problem



## mbnorton (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi
I purchased a viper 5901 installed on a 2008 ram in dec. 2009. I liked it so much I had another system on my 2010 f150. I wanted to use the one remote to control the two vehicles. I took my f150 to install the new system. I handed the installer the remote for the ram as well and asked him to program it to work with f150 as well. When I got the system installed I noticed that when the remote was on car one it worked my f150( no where near my ram). I then Drove my f150 home happy. I switched the remote to car 2. Nothing happenned with either vehicle. I then programmed vehicle 2 with the ram. Vehicle two with ram works great. I then switched to vehicle 1 and push the start button. both the ram and f150 started. What????? ( this is the first time i tried no. 1 within range of the ram) Well I tried reprogramming vehicle 1 to my f150. Still both vehicles start. No. 2 still works great with the ram. How do I solve this problem Help please. :4-dontkno

Thanks Martin


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mbnorton said:


> Hi
> I purchased a viper 5901 installed on a 2008 ram in dec. 2009. I liked it so much I had another system on my 2010 f150. I wanted to use the one remote to control the two vehicles. I took my f150 to install the new system. I handed the installer the remote for the ram as well and asked him to program it to work with f150 as well. When I got the system installed I noticed that when the remote was on car one it worked my f150( no where near my ram). I then Drove my f150 home happy. I switched the remote to car 2. Nothing happenned with either vehicle. I then programmed vehicle 2 with the ram. Vehicle two with ram works great. I then switched to vehicle 1 and push the start button. both the ram and f150 started. What????? ( this is the first time i tried no. 1 within range of the ram) Well I tried reprogramming vehicle 1 to my f150. Still both vehicles start. No. 2 still works great with the ram. How do I solve this problem Help please. :4-dontkno
> 
> Thanks Martin


 Sounds like your on the right path, but you stop short. I think your information didn't tell you that the remotes remember so many programmings(not sure how many as it has been a while), so you have to program the two separate trucks several times into each remote to knock out the old(original) settings. You may have to take both trucks back to the guy, and have him do it.


----------

